# Drum Sander Or Planer



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

I was at my favorite haunt today (the Grizzly store) and almost purchased one of their portable planers. 

I got to thinking later on that it might make more sense to get a drum sander instead. 

I am still not sure which way to go so I thought I would get some input. 

I need a way to finish stock that has been re sawn on the bandsaw. The bandsaw will get it close to the thickness I want, but then the surfaces still need to be sanded or planed to remove the saw marks. 

Which is the best way? Using a drum sander or doing it with a planer?

Attached is a pic of the two units I am looking at.


----------



## LaserGuy (Mar 22, 2011)

RetiredLE said:


> I was at my favorite haunt today (the Grizzly store) and almost purchased one of their portable planers.
> 
> I got to thinking later on that it might make more sense to get a drum sander instead.
> 
> ...


Well in the past month I have bought both, the planner takes it down quick but the sander you can do wider pieces. If you get a C shaped one you can sand half the work then flip it around and do the other side. My sander is a delta 18-36 and does a super job but by no means is it portable, I added the caster set to it to move around in the shop, but it weighs in around 180#. And my planner is a Rigid 12in and works well also. And is very portable at 50#


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

If I could only have one, it would be the planer.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Brink said:


> If I could only have one, it would be the planer.


How come?


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't have a drum sander but I do have a 20" planer. If i were to make the investment of a drum sander it would be because it would be wider than my existing planer. I have all kinds of sanders, orbital, rotary, and belts, they do just fine if I need to go further than my planer will take it. All that being said I would get the planer since it is 12.5" wide. JMO :yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Planer first*

Here's why, the thickness planer is called that for a reason. You can change the thickness of workpieces put through it, which is often a real necessary part of woodworking. The sander "finishes" the workpiece and while some HD dual drums and wide belt sanders can "thickness" it requires some considerable power and the ability to change out the belts quickly. Not so easy on a dual drum. :no:
The finish I get out my Jet 15" planer is smooth as glass and requires only a touch up with a ROS. I had 2 planers before I got the dual drum. If I were a production shop I'd go right for a wide belt.....$10,000..... bill

BTW having seen your 2 choices I would go up one level in size if I were to get a planer to a 15". Lot's of guys here have the lunch box size, but I prefer heavy cast iron. I also have a Ryobi AP1300 lunch box for job site stuff. $200.00 at the Depot. Works OK.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a 13" bench top planer, and love it. Drum sanders should be much wider IMHO... They do different things you know. A planer makes sides parallel to a certain thickness, a drum sander makes things parallel to a certain thickness sure, but it is a PAINFULLY slow process... 

IF you can be patient and save up, I would say get the planer, and save your pennies for a bigger sander, like a G0458 18/36 (Nice machine, HATE the dust port size...)


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> Here's why, the thickness planer is called that for reason. You can change the thickness of workpieces put through it, which is often a real necessary part of woodworking. The sander "finishes" the workpiece and while some HD dual drums and wide belt sanders can "thickness" it requires some considerable power and the ability to change out the belts quickly. Not so easy on a dual drum. :no:
> The finish I get out my Jet 15" planer is smooth as glass and requires only a touch up with a ROS. I had 2 planers before I got the dual drum. If I were a production shop I'd go right for a wide belt.....$10,000..... bill
> BTW having seen your 2 choices I would go up one level in size if I were to get a planer to a 15". Lot's of guys here have the lunch box size, but I prefer heavy cast iron. I also have a Ryobi 1300AP lunch box for job site stuff. $200.00 at the Depot. Works OK.


 
That's why I go for a planer...


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

As luck would have it, I came into possession of a new in the box Porter Cable dovetail jig today after answering a Craigslist ad and the guy who was selling it had the same Grizzly planer I have been looking at.

He said the unit works great and leaves an almost totally smooth surface - requiring only light sanding to finish. 

I think I am leaning toward that planer.....


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Planer, no question.


----------



## LaserGuy (Mar 22, 2011)

RetiredLE said:


> As luck would have it, I came into possession of a new in the box Porter Cable dovetail jig today after answering a Craigslist ad and the guy who was selling it had the same Grizzly planer I have been looking at.
> 
> He said the unit works great and leaves an almost totally smooth surface - requiring only light sanding to finish.
> 
> I think I am leaning toward that planer.....


 
Great, so do you want to sell the Porter Cable dovetail jig. lol


----------

